# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  MII - submersible UV

## svenni

Hi,

another MII product will be launched soon  ::  . After we tested the chinese made submersible UV lights we found out that the result is not satisfying at all. The main reasons for the failure of these UV lights were the quartz tube which is of low quality and does not emmit the necessary light waves of 253,7 Nm in a sufficient amount. Also the light bulb seems not to be of good quality and we could not avoid algae growth when using these UV lights.

Therefore we looked for high quality components such as:

-Philips UV (PL-type) with 55Watt
-Ozone free quartz glass that is specially designed for UV applications emitting min. 87% of light waves in the 253,7Nm 
  spectrum (that's the frequency actually killing the algae)
-stainless steel cap with double sealing made from Viton (the highest quality seals available)
-Philips electrical unit (Balas)
-integrated counter for the operating hours (makes it easy to follow up when the bulb needs to be changed, usually after 
 8000-9000 hours)

The dia. of the UV is approx. 55 mm and the length (incl. the cap) is only 600mm (even with 55 Watt power). 

The launching of the UV light will be at the KOI's festival on 30.05.2009. Ready stock will be available in July (we are waiting for shipment the quartz sleeves).

Here are some pictures for info:

stainless cap with waterproof cable connection 


stainless nut close-up


complete unit


complete unit

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

> om sven, mau tanya nih.
> itu sinar nya berbahaya buat kulit dan mata nggak om,
> soalnya punya saya, pakai UV steril, external, itu ada selongsong stainless stell.


Hi Pak,

kalau lampu ngak di dalam air sinarnya bahaya (kaya sinar matahari).

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

